# Son showing signs of autism????



## smurff

Hi, my 5 year old daughter is autistic with sensory issues. I knew from a very early age that my daughter had this but nobody listened to me and said as I was a first time mum I was worrying over nothing, a few years later I was proved right. I now have the same feeling about my son. He has just turned 3, anyone who knows about autism will know it's a massive spectrum and things my daughter does or does not do could be totally different to my son. He has a fascination with doors and gates, if we pass a door/gate he always coments that it's open, when he goes through a door or gate he has to close it behind him although he doesn't get to upset if we have to leave it open. He is very independent and doesn't like us helping him sometimes, if I put clothes on him he will take them off and put them back on himself, if I carry him through the the front door as soon as I put him down he will ask to go back out the door and walk back in himself, if we carry him upstairs as soon as he gets up the top he will walk back down and walk back up the stairs closing baby gate behind him. His speech is good but when he is around strangers or outside the family home he won't talk at all. Although his speech is good he has been referred or speech therapy because although he has been going nursary for a year the nursary have only heard him say 3 words. He bangs his head against the wall when upset but I think that could be because he sees his sister do this. I just can't shake this niggling feeling


----------



## drudai

Like you said, it's a spectrum and all kids are different. You as a mommy know what's considered unusual and only a Dr can confirm your suspicions. Better to bring them up with pediatrician and get referral to truly know. :flower:


----------



## fl00b

Go with your gut - I had this gut feeling that something was wrong with my son but I had his poor speech on my side which pushed it along. Keep fighting and don't let people fob you off - my persistence has paid off and he's finally got his EHCP submitted. Good luck, message me if you need anything x


----------

